# BOSS Nic from Boss Vape



## Ruwaid (12/8/19)

Hi guys
Anyone tried the BOSS nic from www.bossvape.co.za
Hows your experience with the brand of nic? Keen to know if its harsh in any way or smooth like the Gold Nic as an example.
Thanks guys


----------



## StephanKuhn (15/8/19)

Ive been using his Nicotine, and cant find any problems. And its half the price of Scrawny Gecko. Im very happy with Boss Vape quality

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

